# Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.



## engelhai (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute , 
habe mir gerade ein Boot von der Fa. Mystraly gekauft und wär mal interesiert ob irgend jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Boot gemacht hat. Ist ein Mystraly 4,30 Fishing.:vik:
Wollte hier bei mir in Kiel an der Ostsee damit fischen und es nächstes Jahr mit nach Nord Norge nehmen. Wäre schön wenn jemand mir ein paar Erfahrungen zu dem Boot posten kann.#6
Gruß Norbert


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

moin norbert
hätteste mal die fragen gestellt bevor du dir das boot zugelegt hast.
zeich mal bilder
greez
andy


----------



## cobyrueg (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hallo ich habe das Mystraly W.Sport gehabt und habe es nach ein Jahr wieder verkauft. Es war so eigentlich ein gutes Boot. Nachteil das Material war ein bisschen dünn so dass das Gelocat  im Laufbereich gebrochen ist. :v#d:c(Nach der Feststellung habe ich es gleich verkauft.)
Nun Spare ich auf ein *QUICKSILVER 580 PILOTHOUSE*


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

wenn man bei google -> dann Bilder guckt findet man so einige Bilder von dem Boot ! 
für mich sieht es so recht Küstennähentauglich aus !
ist wohl ähnlich wie meine Orkney 440 die ich vorher hatte ....
wie hoch willst du die motorisieren ???

für Norwegen würd ich vielleicht mit abraten, da sieh mal lieber zu das du dir ein Haus mietest wo du ein größeres Boot bei hast !
Überleg nur mal die Kosten für das hochtrailern und die Fähre !
und mit einem Boot dieser Größe würde es wirklich nur für geschützte Fjorde gehen ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Moin,

für Nord Norge würde ich mir das Trailern sparen (siehe Jörgs Statement) 
aber für die Küste schein es von der Form okay zu sein.

Wenn die Teile jedoch die gleichen Mängel haben wie das Boot von 
cobyrueg dann viel Spaß beim Nacharbeiten...


----------



## engelhai (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn man bei google -> dann Bilder guckt findet man so einige Bilder von dem Boot !
> für mich sieht es so recht Küstennähentauglich aus !
> ist wohl ähnlich wie meine Orkney 440 die ich vorher hatte ....
> wie hoch willst du die motorisieren ???
> ...


 Also Boot kriegt einen 40 PS angehängt.
Da wir nächstes Jahr mit 5 Personen nach Senja fahren müßte ich sonst ein Boot anmieten. Für die Preise aber kann ich das Boot locker hintrailern. Und die guten Angelstellen im südwesten der Insel sind alle ganz gut windgeschützt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Aber doch nicht mit 5 Personen in dem Böötchen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

5 Mann in dem Teil auf dem Nord Atlantik?!
Mal von den Maßen abgesehen darf das Boot ca. 400 kg zuladen. Wenn Du Motor, 
Technik, Sicherheitsausrüstung und Angelsachen abziehst bist zu bei 200-250KG. Wird schwer 5 Personen zu finden die in das Maß passen.

Von der Idee mit 5 Mann auf einem 4,30x1,75!! Boot den 
Norden Norwegens zu entern halte ich garnichts.

Mein Boot ist 5,20x2,10 und hat 60PS und ich würde nicht mehr als 3 Mann (inkl. mir) mitnehmen.

http://www.mystraly-boote.de/


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

...dann aber catch&release. Denn wohin soll der Fang?

Ich würde mir das gut überlegen. Trailern ist eine Sache. Da kommst du vielleicht mit 2l Mehrverbrauch auf 100km weg. Aber frag mal, was z.B. die Mehrkosten auf der Fähre sind.
Dann kommen die Liegekosten ( werden besonders günstig sein, weil sich die Norges freuen, wenn einer ihre Boote nicht will), Kranen - weil es dort kaum Slipanlagen gibt. Diejenigen, die es gibt, ruinieren leicht dein Boot.
Und dann 80km/h....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Tja Hans noch nie was von Heilbutt Sushi gehört? Der wird gleich vernascht 

Aber im Ernst Du hast total Recht, Sprit, Fährte, Liegegebühr, Kranen und Abnutzung
sind nur reale Werte, gefühlt kommt da bestimmt noch ne Menge dazu.

Und selbst wenn man das Teil beamen könnte halte ich 5 Mann auf einem 
4,30x1,75 Boot für lebensgefährlich. Das toppt noch die 5PS zur Tonne fünf Nummer :q


----------



## engelhai (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...dann aber catch&release. Denn wohin soll der Fang?
> 
> Ich würde mir das gut überlegen. Trailern ist eine Sache. Da kommst du vielleicht mit 2l Mehrverbrauch auf 100km weg. Aber frag mal, was z.B. die Mehrkosten auf der Fähre sind.
> Dann kommen die Liegekosten ( werden besonders günstig sein, weil sich die Norges freuen, wenn einer ihre Boote nicht will), Kranen - weil es dort kaum Slipanlagen gibt. Diejenigen, die es gibt, ruinieren leicht dein Boot.
> Und dann 80km/h....


 Habe nicht vor mit 5 Mann auf dem Boot zu angeln, denn wir haben ja ein halbkajütboot beim Haus . Also mit 2 Booten. Trailern vor Ort ist kein Problem und Liegeplatz auch nicht. Hab ich schon über Email alles geklärt. Die Mehrkosten auf der Stena Line halten sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Naja,
du hast von 5 Mann gesprochen. Das war nicht zu erkennen. Mit 2 Mann wirds sicher gehen, wenn nicht zuviel Welle ist. 
Ich würds mir trotztdem nicht antun!


----------



## Fishzilla (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das toppt noch die 5PS zur Tonne fünf Nummer :q



Jupp, das war richtig cool.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Naja,
> du hast von 5 Mann gesprochen. Das war nicht zu erkennen. Mit 2 Mann wirds sicher gehen, wenn nicht zuviel Welle ist.
> Ich würds mir trotztdem nicht antun!



Und dann? Da spart man sich das ganze Jahr Geld und Zeit
und soll dann wegen einer laschen 4 aus der falschen Richtung
nicht raus fahren können....

Ne danke, das sind die paar gesparten Euros nicht wert. #d

Ich bin jetzt zwei Jahre ein Boot der fast gleichen Größe 
gefahren. (4,30x1,65) Da war ab 3 aus Ost und 4 aus West
Ende im Gelände und das unter Land an der Ostsee. #h

Aber ich hör jetzt hier lieber auf, da ich das Gefühl habe
das der Entschluss eh schon fest steht. 

Die einzige abgefragte Info die bis jetzt rüber gekommen ist ist
die von cobyrueg das die Boot zu dünn im Material sind und bröseln.


----------



## Baltic64 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hallo, Engelhai

ich denke schon, daß dein Boot völlig ausreichend für die Gewässer um Senja ist.

Die meisten Norweger fahren dort auch nicht viel größere Boote. 40PS sind ok.

Seit vielen Jahren bin ich selbst im Urlaub dort und leihe mir dort von Freunden ein *Ryds 485 FCI.*
Sicherlich ist die Lage deines Urlaubsortes mitentscheidend für den Einsatz des Bootes.
Schreib mir ne PN, vielleicht kann ich helfen.

Stell dir die Fahrerei mit Trailer nicht so einfach vor.
Such dir eine Route weit weg von der E6.
Kilometerlange Schotterpisten (aufgrund von Straßenreparaturen) sind von Mai bis September normal.|bigeyes

Fahr, wenn möglich über Schweden bis Kiruna, Narvik, Senja. Ist sicherlich etwas weiter, aber bedeutend entspannter als 200km hinterm LKW mit 40-50 km/h zu fahren.




> Naja,
> du hast von 5 Mann gesprochen. Das war nicht zu erkennen. Mit 2 Mann wirds sicher gehen, wenn nicht zuviel Welle ist.
> Ich würds mir trotztdem nicht antun!


 
Auch mit 3 Personen an Bord ist es problemlos machbar. Die Wellen im Nordmeer sind langgezogen und gleichmäßig.
Auf Wetterumschwünge solltest du sofort und kompromisslos reagieren und den nächsten Hafen anlaufen, ich weiß wovon ich rede|supergri.


----------



## engelhai (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hallo Baltik 64,
fahre schon seit 9 Jahren nach NordNorge hoch. Die letzten 4 Jahre immer nach Senja. Wir fahren immer über Schweden ( Östersund-Kiruna-Narvik ). Stimme dir zu , letztes Jahr waren 2 grausame Baustellen in Jokmok und bei Kiruna. Aber das fahren macht mir nichts aus.
Ich bin unten auf senja bei Stonglanseidet. Kenne das Seegebiet ganz gut da, es gibt dort immer Ecken wo man windgeschützt angeln kann. Habe gar nicht vor auf den Nord Atlantik zu fahren. Fische gibt es dort im Fjord an den Untiefen genug und das man bei starkem Wind dort oben das Boot im Hafen läßt versteht sich wenn man oft da oben ist von selbst. Gibt denn bei Wind in der Nähe 2 Seen wo man hervorragend Bachforellen und Seesaiblinge fangen kann. Sind zwar klein aber fein.
Die meisten der in Norwegen liegenden Boote sind genau so groß ( klein) wie das Boot was ich mir gekauft habe. Selbst mit einem 6m Boot kann ich dort bei starken Wind nicht rausfahren, mal abgesehen von der starken Drift beim angeln.


----------



## Baltic64 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Jo, ist ne wunderschöne Gegend auf Senja. 

Wer einmal dort oben war, den zieht es immer wieder dorthin.|smlove2: 

Seit 10 Jahren fahre ich zu Freunden nach Grunnfarnes, Sifjord und Finnsnes.

Mein Hauptangelgebiet im Salzwasser ist der Sifjord und das Nordmeer maximal 4-5 Meilen vor der Küste.
Auf Lachs,Forellen,Saiblinge und Äschen fische ich im Malselva(Bardufoss) und Lakselva auf Senja.

Selbst die Tourifalle in Medby (Draugen) hat kleinere Mietboote als dein Boot, was ich auch verstehe, weil Landabdeckung ist bei fast jedem Wind vorhanden.
4-5 BFT sind kein Hindernis auf dieser doch rauheren Seite der Insel mit einem Boot dieser Größe.

Einige erzählen hier was von Liegekosten,Krankosten, keine/schlechte Slipanlagen usw.#c

Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn einige extrovertierte Profilneurotiker sich in Vermutungen ergehen, ohne auch nur den geringsten Schimmer über die Lage vorort zu haben.|bla:

Alles Gute, viel Spaß in 2009 auf Senja, vielleicht sieht man sich ja:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hallo Balitic,
der Kollege hatte Fragen gestellt. Er hat Antworten bekommen. Antworten von Leuten, die sehr viel mit ihren Booten unterwegs sind und die Probleme im allgemeinen kennen. Auf diese, von vielen, auch anderen Kollegen, festgestellten Gesamtumstände wurde hingewiesen. Darus konnte sich der Threadersteller dann  ein eigenes Bild machen.
Leider war ich, als extrovertierter Profilneurotiker noch nie in den Binnenwassern einer bestimmten kleinen norwegischen Insel fischen.
Aber das wirst du als introvertierter, freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Mensch sicher verzeihen. Aber du solltest die nassen Socken mal wechseln


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Balitic,
> der Kollege hatte Fragen gestellt. Er hat Antworten bekommen. Antworten von Leuten, die sehr viel mit ihren Booten unterwegs sind und die Probleme im allgemeinen kennen. Auf diese, von vielen, auch anderen Kollegen, festgestellten Gesamtumstände wurde hingewiesen. Darus konnte sich der Threadersteller dann  ein eigenes Bild machen.
> Leider war ich, als extrovertierter Profilneurotiker noch nie in den Binnenwassern einer bestimmten kleinen norwegischen Insel fischen.
> Aber das wirst du als introvertierter, freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Mensch sicher verzeihen. Aber du solltest die nassen Socken mal wechseln



|good:

@ Balitic

Nur weil hier einige keine Glaskugel im Keller haben die einem
alle Informationen zuflüstert brauchst Du hier nicht persönlich
zu werden!

Es ist einfach so, dass hier viele Leute mitlesen. 
Leute die vielleicht  das ersten Mal in Ihrem Leben 
selber ein Boot fahren.

Und bei den Eckdaten:
- Nord Norwegen
- 4,30x1,70 Böötchen
- 5 Personen

kann leider schnell der falsche Entschluss fallen, 
mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

Solltest Du meinen hier weiterhin jeden gutgläubigen
Antwortgeber als Profilneurotiker zu betiteln solltest 
Du noch mal fix einen Blick in die Regeln werfen. |wavey:


----------



## engelhai (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Und bei den Eckdaten:
- Nord Norwegen
- 4,30x1,70 Böötchen
- 5 Personen
 Hallo Torsk,
Das Boot hat 4,30 x 1,90 und wir fahren mit 2 Personen weil wir noch ein zweites Halbkajütboot beim Haus dabei haben.
Und raus auf das offene Meer brauchst du im Süden von Senja gar nicht, sind genug geschützte Stellen da. Fisch ist da auch reichlich.
Schade aber das nur einer das Boot wirklich kennt und damit auch noch Pech hatte. Aber gelcot nach einem Jahr kaputt? Es gibt doch ein Jahr Garantie auf das Boot.#c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> @ Balitic
> 
> ...


#
kai halt dich doch da einfach raus .lass doch diese schlaumeier machen was sie wollen. die kann man eh nicht belehren.wir haben anständige boote und wissen was man einen boot zumuten kann.jeder iss seines glückes schmied
greez
andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



engelhai schrieb:


> Und bei den Eckdaten:
> - Nord Norwegen
> - 4,30x1,70 Böötchen
> - 5 Personen
> ...



Ja das haste ja im Nachhinein gesagt, deshalb haben wir ja wieder von der Sicherheitsschiene abgelassen. #h

Es ist halt nur wichtig, dass jeder sehen kann, 
dass Ihr wisst was Ihr da tut! Wenn man die Gefahren
abschätzen kann ist doch alles tutti! #6

Btw wenn das Boot wirklich 1,90 ist sollte Mystral mal seine 
HP ändern, http://www.mystraly-boote.de/430 Fishing Ausst.Daten.html #h


----------



## Baltic64 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



> Hallo Balitic,
> der Kollege hatte Fragen gestellt. Er hat Antworten bekommen. Antworten von Leuten, die sehr viel mit ihren Booten unterwegs sind und die Probleme im allgemeinen kennen. Auf diese, von vielen, auch anderen Kollegen, festgestellten Gesamtumstände wurde hingewiesen. Darus konnte sich der Threadersteller dann ein eigenes Bild machen.
> Leider war ich, als extrovertierter Profilneurotiker noch nie in den Binnenwassern einer bestimmten kleinen norwegischen Insel fischen.
> Aber das wirst du als introvertierter, freundlicher und kenntnisreicher Mensch sicher verzeihen. Aber du solltest die nassen Socken mal wechseln


 
Diese "bestimmte kleine norwegische Insel" ist das größte Eiland Norwegens#q.

Selbstverständlich verzeihe ich dir, lieber Dolfin, vielleicht solltest du deine Erfahrungen vom Binnenmeer, der Ostsee, nicht auf Nordnorge übertragen.

Du solltest dir Senja mal gönnen, dann vergißt du mit Sicherheit das Angeln auf gechipte Störe,halbtote Lachse und anderes Getier im Fraser River.

In diesem Sinne

Gute Besserung#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Ich habe dir doch gesagt, zieh die nassen Socken aus.
Und das ich Senja nicht kenne, schließt ja wohl nicht aus, dass ich Norwegen kenne. Und ich glaube der Rest ist n paar Quadratmeter größer.... Aber vom Rest der Welt scheinst du eben wenig zu verstehen, wie der Rest deines Postings zeigt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hey Leute,
ihr seid doch alle Erwachsen oder?
Bitte tragt den Rest Eurer Konversation per PM aus. Danke!!!
Hier bitte nur noch Beiträge zum Thema des Trööts. Norwegen ist ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Engelhai
Tut mir leid, dass sich dein Thread so verdreht hat. Aber von mir war das nicht gewollt. Ich wollte dich nur auf Kostenfragen hinweisen, die einzukalkulieren sind. Ich hatte keineswegs vor, dir irgendwo den Spaß zu verderben. Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Aufenthalt.
Jörg
Ich hatte schon länger dein Eingreifen erwartet. Wenn es so spät kommt, dann sollte es aber etwas differenzierter sein. Oder muß man sich hier so blöd von der Seite anquatschen lassen und soll dann auch noch schweigen? Also lies bitte der Reihe nach. Auf PN Verkehr in der zu erwartenden fachlichen und menschlichen Qualität lege ich keinen Wert.


----------



## Baltic64 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



> Auf PN Verkehr in der zu erwartenden fachlichen und menschlichen Qualität lege ich keinen Wert.


 
In diesem Fall sind wir uns ausnahmsweise absolut einig.:q


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Moin.

Das Boot ist Baugleich mit der MM 430, die hat ein Angelkollege von mir.

Der Spiegel sieht nach einem Halben Jahr aus wie Sau. Dutzende Risse drin. 

Davon ab liegt das ding absolut bescheiden im Wasser. Ich denke das du dir da kein gefallen getan hast mit dem Boot.

Mit nach Norge würde ich damit nicht. Kleine Belt ist schon ne herausforderung damit gewesen.
Und mit 5 Mann wird das mal garnichts. 3 Mann mit ein wenig gerödel und das war`s. Dann ist kein platz mehr


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Engelhai
> Tut mir leid, dass sich dein Thread so verdreht hat. Aber von mir war das nicht gewollt. Ich wollte dich nur auf Kostenfragen hinweisen, die einzukalkulieren sind. Ich hatte keineswegs vor, dir irgendwo den Spaß zu verderben. Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Aufenthalt.
> Jörg
> Ich hatte schon länger dein Eingreifen erwartet. Wenn es so spät kommt, dann sollte es aber etwas differenzierter sein. Oder muß man sich hier so blöd von der Seite anquatschen lassen und soll dann auch noch schweigen? Also lies bitte der Reihe nach. Auf PN Verkehr in der zu erwartenden fachlichen und menschlichen Qualität lege ich keinen Wert.



Tut mir Leid das ich nicht früher eingegriffen habe denn ich war eine Woche im Urlaub an der Ostsee.

So, nun aber zurück zum Thema. #h


----------



## leowar (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das Boot ist Baugleich mit der MM 430, die hat ein Angelkollege von mir.
> 
> ...





Geiles Boot


----------



## engelhai (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das Boot ist Baugleich mit der MM 430, die hat ein Angelkollege von mir.
> 
> ...


----------



## engelhai (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja das haste ja im Nachhinein gesagt, deshalb haben wir ja wieder von der Sicherheitsschiene abgelassen. #h
> 
> Es ist halt nur wichtig, dass jeder sehen kann,
> dass Ihr wisst was Ihr da tut! Wenn man die Gefahren
> ...


 Hallo Torsk,
ist nicht das Boot von dem Link . Es ist das Weekend Sport offen, bloß ohne die seitlichen Sitzbänke vorne. Ist kein Bild davon auf der Webseite. Kann leider kein Bild hochladen weil ich nur BMP Dateien hab und ich im Augenblick beruflich gerade auf Sizilien bin.
Übrigens: Draußen ca 4 sm vor der Küste sind im Augenblick viele Schwärme kleiner Tunfische und Streifenmakrelen. Auch vereinzellte kleine Barracudaschwärme. Schön wenn man hier sitzt und kein Boot hier hat#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Oh ja das stelle ich mir schrecklich vor! 
Frag doch mal die netten Männer in den schwarzen Anzügen ob sie Dir ein Boot leihen :q
Wenn Du willst kann ich das Bild für Dich online stellen?!

Btw ich fahre des öfteren von Schilksee aus zum Angeln. Wenn Du wieder 
zurück bist können wir ja mal zusammen die Boote in die Fluten schmeißen.


----------



## engelhai (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hallo Torsk,
können wir gerne mal machen, bin aber erst Mitte November wieder zu Hause. Denke mal das ich im März wenn die Heringe wieder in Kiel einlaufen starten werde.
Hab hier genug Ärger mit den Herren mit den schwarzen Anzügen:g. Werde die nicht fragen denke ich, sonst muß ich eh 90% der gefangenen Fische an die abgeben.:q
Vielleicht klappt das ja mal im März. Wie kriege ich das Bild zu dir rüber?
Gruß Norbert|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

@ Norbert

Ich schick Dir meine Emailadresse per PN.


----------



## engelhai (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Hi Torsk,
hab jetzt mal mit der lahmen Verbindung ein Komprimierungsprog runtergeladen und ein Bild in Jpg umgewandelt. Ich hoffe es geht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

Jupp hat geklappt, sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus. Ich drück Dir die Daumen
wegen der angeblichen Qualitätsmängel.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Fishing Boot.*

ist exakt das boot das ich weiter oben auch schon angehangen habe. 

Hoffe wenn du den spiegel verstärkst das du dann keine Probleme damit bekommst. 

Ich kann ja mal nachsehen ob ich noch ein paar bilder von dem Teil finde. So als "Anglerversion" die mein Kollege hat.


----------

